# Trotline vs Tourneys



## Deadwood

A couple weeks ago there was a thread on here about "Jug Fishing" and it went from jug fishing to Trotlines. I noticed almost 100% of the people were against trotline fishing. I also noticed some of the people knew what ther talking about and some were just blowing smoke. 1 person even admited to being a thief. 
Seems the thought is that a guy sets a trotline and 12 hours later comes back and has 50 stressed out fish on the line. 
I am going to get the flame thrower turned on me for this, but which stresses a fish out more, 2-3 hours on a trotline (most trotlines ARE ran every 2-3 hrs) and released.Or at one of the tournaments taking an all night boat ride in a livewell or tied up to the boat all night, then hauled out of the water, carried around for several minutes, weighed, several minutes more out of water while people look at it etc. 
I have fished with trotlines a few times a year for over 60 years, never killed a fish with one, never sold a fish in my life, and 99.5% of the fish I catch (rod & reel or trotline) are returned to the water in seconds.
I won't fish for $$$ and have never been around a catfish tournament but I have launched at ramps in mid late summer after a Bass tournament and many times I have saw dead bass around the place where they weigh in. 
Most people on that Jug Line thread was for laws against trotline fishing, seems today the younger people have the attitude of "If I don't do it lets stop everyone else from doing it". or "To Hell with them even though they are doing a legal activity I'll just steal there equiptment.


----------



## teamtory

Well put Deadwood!!  
Tory


----------



## misfit

no flames from here,deadwood 
trotlining and jugging are very old,traditional methods.in years gone by,it was done more for food,as my family did.even though i'm sure there are some people who don't use them in an ethical manner(or any other method for that matter),those methods are perfectly legitimate,and i think a lot of people using them are more of the traditionalists like yourself.doing it to keep the art alive,and maybe have some fish to eat.
i think the followng is also true


> seems today the younger people have the attitude of "If I don't do it lets stop everyone else from doing it".


 the c&r crowd gets too personal about some issues.and some people just don't want to open their eyes to other options.
some may look at it as an easy way to load up on fish,but you and i know that there's a lot of prep and work involved in doing it "right",along with the fun.
now i don't like it when anyone uses any method to pillage our wildlife,but i also don't like it when people negatively,lump everyone in the same group,just because,for some reason they don't like the way they pursue their hobby in a way that they enjoy.
the day i'd catch someone stealing or damaging my equipment(if it's legal) just because they don't like it,would not be a good one for either of us


----------



## Rooster

Just out of curiosity, why would anyone run a trotline and practice C&R (99.5%)?


----------



## truck

For us it was something to do and jsut to see what you could catch


----------



## misfit

as i mentioned in my previous post,it is an old traditional method,which involves not only a lot of work,but can be an enjoyable way to spend the night on a stream.i sit all night long at times,hoping to get just a bite from a big flathead,only to release it.if i were able,i'd spend lots more time doing so,and never keep a fish.same thing.it's about the enjoyment one gets from it.whether it be wading a stream,tossing a fly for smallies,or running a trotline,for some of those who do it,it is just being one with nature,and enjoying what you love doing.


----------



## mrfishohio

Interesting, To answer the question. I don't know. 2-3 hours on a line vs. 10-12 I'm sure would make a difference. In a 12 hour cat tournament, that would depend on heat, size of the livewell, oxigenation, etc too. I think it's apparent that several trotlines with 50 hooks can potencially catch quite a few more fish than a guy with 2 hooks and two rods. Also they won't be on the line up to 12 hours. Of course, most fish won't be caught the 1st minute it hit's the water (trot line). Usually they are targeting catfish, which have no size or creel limits. I've always heard if a big flathead gets on one, they spin & twist it up getting many of the hooks imbeded in them. Doesn't matter unless it's a C & R I guess. I guess if some guy pulled up a trotline with about 20-30 nice smallies & LM bass on it, it would be interesting.
With the increased pressure and the amount of anglers & the improved techniques and electronics, super lines, etc, etc. I would wager that more fish are caught today than ever before. Maybe not a per/outing count but I'd bet on a statewide poundage count. How much can the resources withstand? I don't know. It's also not a necessity to feed one's family from the wild today as it was in years past. I believe more fishing is done for sport than for food purposes. When I was a kid, nearly every fish was kept so long as it was legal, carp were always tossed on the bank.
This ought to be an interesting thead & it will keep misfit on his toes......


----------



## rockbass

My stink about lines is the guys who keep every fish they catch and do no care about killing off the fish population. the guys who put there lines in places they are not supposed to. The guys who keep the large fish that are the stronger breeders. Then they will have the nerve to complain about not catching many fish. My attitude is not if I don't do it nobody else should. I have done it several times just to catch a few eaters. Can't brag much about a fish you caught on a drop line or jug line. it is not like you really fished for it. That is my point of view.

If fishing is just throwing a bunch of lines out and checking them later, then I must have never learned what fishing was all about

I would also just put lines out to only release fish if I were doing a survey for the odnr, but I am not with them.


----------



## catfish_hunter

Awsome...Another person who trotlines...I got a little bit of crap from all these guys about trotlining when I first started posting about a month or so ago, Alot of people think that rod and reel is the only REAL way to catch fish...But there is nothing better than going to check a line and seeing it bobbing up and down where its tied, You know you got some fish on...Just Saturday nite-sunday morning we caught 18 cats on 2 trot lines, maybe had out 45-50 hooks, We had 7 guys fishing includeing me and my dad...we cleaned i think 6 fish and everyone took 1 fish...We had 4 shovel heads biggest was 16 lbs and we threw them all back, All the rest were channel cats up to about 6 lbs...But like Deadwood said trotlining is almost like an ancient art now days...my family has been doing is since the early 1900's when my great granpa started trotlining the Walhonding River, Kokosing River, Killbuck Creek and other places...Also I think that alot of people who criticize trot lining have probably never fished with trot lines before and have no idea how fun it is...


----------



## twistertail

There are a few young guys who still like to run trot lines. I'm 27 and love to run trotlines and jug fish and I'll agree its not really fishing but there are lots of things I like to do that are of the outdoor nature that are not fishing. Heck one of my favorite things to do is sein up bait, its not fishing but is something to do outside and I really like it. I cant really explain why I like to do it just the same way you cant make someone who does not like to fish unerstand why you like it so much. There are a lot of reasons, just being outside, seeing what you can catch, getting bait, splashing around in the water on a hot summer day and just having a good time with my dad and brothers. We have kept lots of catfish over the years but usually we would maybe get 4 or 5 in a night and there have been nights where we got a dozen or more and would release half of them and some nights we released them all. As far as a big cat getting caught up in a bunch of hooks, its never happend to me. Our dropper lines were always about 3 feet apart, maybe we just never caught one big enough! Have got gar and sheephead before on them but never any smallies but would think you would get a smallies once in a while.


----------



## Rooster

I read the regulations governing trotlines, and there are very few places (outside of streams) where it is legal to use a trotline. However, does anyone know what the definition of stream constitutes? I know that in other publications, the ODNR makes a distinction between rivers, creeks, and streams. Just curious if it is in fact legal to use a trotline in a creek? A river?


----------



## twistertail

Good point rooster, I never new there was a difference between a stream, creek and river. I dont think you can set them in lakes but can jug fish in most lakes.


----------



## H2O Mellon

I can see how Trotline are popular in the south there are WAY more cats than than are here. I think what you will find here are that we are against Trotlines, Limblines, Jugs, etc.... what we are not in favor for & I am one of them is the keeping of the majority of these fish, espically the big ones. Notice I didnt offend anyone, or get on a soap box, if what your doing is legal...... fine, but we all have our opinons.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Whoops, almost forgot. I guess it sounds like you guys follow the law, but as with everything else, a bad few can ruin it. Another reason I cant stand limb lines has to do with something that happened at Lake Logan 2 years ago. I spoke to a Ranger who found two 40# Flatheads limbed lined the night before a Big Cat Toruney. He said no doubt these fish would have been turned in as being caught in the tourney.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

the distinction is made depending on the length of the flow. I'm not 100% on these lengths, but it is something like this:

stream = <50 miles of length
creek = > 50 miles, but <100 miles
rivers = 100 miles+

These lengths are not pulled from state regs or anything - just coming from my memory. 

As far as jugging and limblines - All legal means are ok with me; it is the overharvesters I have a problem with, both legal & illegal. My $.02.


----------



## twistertail

Bottom line is this, if a meat hunter wants to keep a whole lot of fish he will find a way be it rod and reel trotlines jugs limb lines what ever. Lets not get upset at the method a person uses to catch fish, as long as its a legal one, and worry more about the people who take more fish than they need and keep the bigger fish. I would bet there are just as many people who go out catfishing and use 4 or 5 poles each and catch a lot of catfish as there are people who run trotlines and catch lots of fish.


----------



## Fishman

Deadwood said:


> seems today the younger people have the attitude of "If I don't do it lets stop everyone else from doing it".



I disagree with this in so many ways. First of all, you could pin me as being in the "younger" crowd. I'm 23. There are a lot of things that I don't do. For example, I don't play soccer, but I'm not against people going out and playing. The list goes on, sorry but saying that younger people think we should stop people for doing stuff, just because we don't partake it in really makes no sense at all.

Some of the younger fisherman are getting to see first hand of what over harvest has done to a lot of species, and only get to hear about "how it use to be." When I say that I'm against something in the fishing world, it mainly has to do with being a conservationist, and only hoping that someday my kids can enjoy what I've been able too. The younger generation seems to be more geared towards conservation, where as the "older" crowd was brought up, and in many cases actually needed to keep the fish they kept to feed the family. 

When it comes to speaking about jug fishing, and trot line fishing, it typically but obviously not always means "fishing" for food. There was news coverage of noodling, where the state permited a few fellows to go out and noodle even though it was illegal. The men mentioned it was "their heritage" and they wanted to "keep the sport alive." Ironically the state had made it illegal because their "heritage" was destroying a fishery. I suppose you could say slavery use to be "heritage" in the south... but for some reason they stopped it....I wonder why?

Anytime I see a "younger" person stand out against so called "meat hunting" it makes me feel great. I know that there is one more person out there that will pass on their conservationist ideals, and allow our sports to survive. Okay, so you might be saying that sounds crazy, as if the people that keep their catch are going to decimate the populations, and I say correct the few people out there keeping fish arn't going to destroy fisheries. It's been said a million times, and I'll say it again, imagine if everyone kept everything they caught? So whenever you "old timers" feel that were knocking you for keeping fish, thank us for releasing fish, so that you can catch it at a later date and put on the table.

You really can't teach an old dog a new trick, but young dogs can be taught new tricks, and I'm thankful the majority of younger fisherman act the way they do.


----------



## Fishman

mrfishohio said:


> Interesting, To answer the question. I don't know. 2-3 hours on a line vs. 10-12 I'm sure would make a difference. In a 12 hour cat tournament, that would depend on heat, size of the livewell, oxigenation, etc too. I think it's apparent that several trotlines with 50 hooks can potencially catch quite a few more fish than a guy with 2 hooks and two rods. Also they won't be on the line up to 12 hours. Of course, most fish won't be caught the 1st minute it hit's the water (trot line). Usually they are targeting catfish, which have no size or creel limits. I've always heard if a big flathead gets on one, they spin & twist it up getting many of the hooks imbeded in them. Doesn't matter unless it's a C & R I guess. I guess if some guy pulled up a trotline with about 20-30 nice smallies & LM bass on it, it would be interesting.
> With the increased pressure and the amount of anglers & the improved techniques and electronics, super lines, etc, etc. I would wager that more fish are caught today than ever before. Maybe not a per/outing count but I'd bet on a statewide poundage count. How much can the resources withstand? I don't know. It's also not a necessity to feed one's family from the wild today as it was in years past. I believe more fishing is done for sport than for food purposes. When I was a kid, nearly every fish was kept so long as it was legal, carp were always tossed on the bank.
> This ought to be an interesting thead & it will keep misfit on his toes......



Wow, I just read this after making my post. Way to stand up and voice your opinion Jim 

Guess you proved me wrong, old dogs can learn new tricks


----------



## flathunter

Fishman, great post indeed!


----------



## mrfishohio

Fishman..23...you're a young pup... 


> old dogs can learn new tricks


 Young pups can learn from the old dogs too, you know.  Darn if you don't make me feel old.... Woof...Woof !!

These threads always get emotional for some, I've got bigger fish to fry at his stage. Fishing is my release, my "drug of choice" so to speak. :F 
I value the resouces and I also try to understand other's opinions and respect them even if I don't agree with it. Same way it's not for me to force mine on someone & be irritated if they don't agree with mine. Life is real short, you will understand only too soon. Hopefully you'll look back and remember and have an "Ah Haa" moment and say "Now I understand"  

The point? The point is we have limited resources today, which are shrinking daily with pollution, etc. Check out the post in the lounge about "Don't eat" all the contaminated waters. As farms & land becomes housing developments & super stores it will only become more limited.

I think we're all on the same page. Overharvest is a waste & with the present lack of creel limits, they allow for it. Change that and the problem is solved  That's why I deluded to a trotline with smallies & LM would have an over limit with 20 fish....PS: I wasn't trying to prove anything either. I enjoy all the comments by everyone.


----------



## Fishman

mrfishohio said:


> The point? The point is we have limited resources today, which are shrinking daily with pollution, etc.



2 words :

Red River


Trying googling "Red River channel cats."

See what "Pollution" has done to that fishery, everyone will be in for a surprise


----------



## mrfishohio

Robbie (katfish) went up there last year & is heading up again. I've got an In-Fisherman video with it. 20# channels, one after another. They realized they had a money maker by having folks travel to fish it. My point with the Ohio River. I'd love to guide for $250-300 3-4 times a week....maybe even 6 days during the good season.

If KY would understand & change the commercial fishing there, we could have a great trophy catfish river right here.


----------



## H2O Mellon

JIm, I'll give you $25 for a guided trip, how far will that get me? OKay I'm lying I dont even have $25 !


----------



## mrfishohio

Shoot man, it would get us a fish dinner at Fritches.....


----------



## misfit

fishman,you make some valid points,for sure.i can't disagree with a lot of what you said.i did kinda think(and hope) one of you "younger" guys would catch that statement


> seems today the younger people have the attitude of "If I don't do it lets stop everyone else from doing it".


 why?just to get my point across,about people tending to stereotype others.i personally don't think that all younger people think the same,any more than all us "old dogs" think the same.i've had the pleasure of fishing with several younger members of this site,and enjoyed teaching a little something to some when i could,as well as the opportunity to possibly learn something from them as well.
i do think that some younger people,especially some that weren't brought up in a family with a strong fishing/hunting background,do think differently.i think conservation is also a motive of some,as it is with a lot of us older people who were brought up by previous generations of outdoorsmen.
your comparison of that heritage to slavery though,is a bit of a stretch,and illogical.i think even you will agree on that one.
as for old dogs not learning new tricks,LOL.i'm always up for learning and have actually learned quite a few things from younger people,but keep mrfish's statement in mind,because it is also true


> Young pups can learn from the old dogs too, you know


i think if we all try to look at one another's views objectively,and discuss things in a rational manner,rather than just putting down those views because they're not our own,it would benefit all.for one to be too narrow minded to do so,will not accomplish anything.


----------



## mrfishohio

Speaking of slavery, they just put that into some legislation or something...maybe the UN or US for trade agreements. Just caught the tail end of it on the radio the other day. Some countries in Africa still practice it. Now, that's a bigger fish to fry.


----------



## catfish_hunter

I am 19 yrs old probably one of the youngest people on this...and I have never once said my way or no way at all...I can see where some people would think that of the "younger" generation because yes there are people like that but there are "old dogs" like that too...Also I agree with the over harvest thing...I have learned from my dad and others that if you arent hungry DONT KEEP THE FISH...Almost every fish I catch goes back into the water if not at the place that I caught it in a strip pond that i stock...As for trot lining there probably arent even that many people on this site who have actually trotlined before...It is extremely fun way to catch fish and it is more work than you would think...I guess thats all I got...


----------



## flathunter

I tell ya what, if it was up to me..I would ban every method other than rod and reel to catch catfish...I would also make it illegal to keep any flathead catfish..But it aint up to me


----------



## twistertail

Why does it matter how the fish are caught if they are released? I know not all people who run trotlines and jugs release fish, most probably dont release them, but not all people who fish with rod and real release all the fish they catch. The point is people keeping more fish than they need or keeping big fish right?? So why would it matter if I went out and caught a 50 pound flathead on a trotline or a rod and reel as long as I released it? One other question I have is how many people are really running trotlines these days? I have not done it in several years but used to do it once or twice a year. The only places I have ever done it was in Deer Creek and Darby Creek and I fish both those creeks all the time and canoe them and there has only been one time I have ever seen a trotline that was not mine and that was on Darby. I have seen bank lines maybe 3 or 4 times on Deer Creek. I'm just wondering how often you guys see lines set, everytime you go out or just a few times a year. I just dont think its a problem where I fish, maybe there are a lot more people doing it in other parts of the state.


----------



## lark101_1999

mrfishohio said:


> Robbie (katfish) went up there last year & is heading up again. I've got an In-Fisherman video with it. 20# channels, one after another. They realized they had a money maker by having folks travel to fish it. My point with the Ohio River. I'd love to guide for $250-300 3-4 times a week....maybe even 6 days during the good season.
> 
> If KY would understand & change the commercial fishing there, we could have a great trophy catfish river right here.


jim it may be to late already last 2 tournaments i had on the river the winning big fish was under 15 pounds


----------



## GMR_Guy

mrfishohio said:


> Robbie (katfish) went up there last year & is heading up again. I've got an In-Fisherman video with it. 20# channels, one after another. They realized they had a money maker by having folks travel to fish it. My point with the Ohio River. I'd love to guide for $250-300 3-4 times a week....maybe even 6 days during the good season.
> 
> If KY would understand & change the commercial fishing there, we could have a great trophy catfish river right here.


 The state of Tennessee saw the light and realized that there was more money to be made by selling licenses to fisherman to come and catch big blue cats in their state than selling commercial licenses to a few people. They did this by imposing a maximum size limit of 36" on blue catfish, thus shutting down the business of big bluecats being sold to paylakes. I wish other states would follow their lead and impose similar laws to protect the big flatties and blues.


----------



## mrfishohio

> So why would it matter if I went out and caught a 50 pound flathead on a trotline or a rod and reel as long as I released it


 If the fish is caught on rod & reel, it's only on the line for the time it takes to get it in. On a trot line, it might be on it for several hours, in your case 2-3 hours tops. That's if t bit right after you ran the line. If done responsibly as you mentioned..checked every 2-3 hours probably wouldn't be much difference. i would be concerned with a fish left on there 5-8-10 hours. Then again, it may not make any difference. Just seems that a fish struggling on a line for hours wouldn't be good for it. Then one could say, what about the fish that are roped off overnight? I know those are okay. So again, maybe no difference, maybe leaving the hook in would do damage. I do know from a commercial fisherman on the river, he said a big cat will roll the line & all they can do is cut it loose. The fish has the hooks all imbeded in it. He said they weight one end with a cement block. 
I did cut one down in the river, released the fish, the ones still on it had big holes & wounds from being on it so long. The whole line was illegal, no tags, not attached at the shore (between 2 pilings), the line had moss, the fish were skinny and near death....must've been on it a week or so. Now, the same guy, while using a rod & reel, probably would've left with his rod when he was done. But the trotline was left up. Had about 4-5 live fish on it.
Again, when done responsibly, probably not a big deal, but it could go bad too. Sometimes the creeks rise, maybe one can't go back for several days. Maybe a turtle gets on it & drowns, maybe an animal (muskrat,beaver,mink) too. I don't know.
You've brought up some interesting points. 
Again, it points out the need for size & creel limits. I would also have to wonder, if a trot line had 15 bass, would one be in possession of an overlimit??


----------



## mrfishohio

It's not


> They did this by imposing a maximum size limit of 36" on blue catfish


 It's no catfish (any species) over 34" may be kept by a commercial angler and only one (34" or over) per day with a sport license.


----------



## mrfishohio

Oh, which I might add, moved alot ot the commercial guys into KY.......


----------



## twistertail

Thats a good point about the bass, never thought about that. I have never got a bass on a trotline though, maybe its because of the bigger hooks on the line I dont know??? Also I have never had a dead catfish or turtle on a line. It kinda seems to me like they get hooked and try to get off for a while and then just give up or something. When I check them the cats are as lively as ever and it can be a pretty good battle trying to pull in a good size cat on a 3 foot line. I understand there are lots of people that do not take care of trotlines the way they should but we should not make it illegal because of that. If that were the case we would not even be able to fish with rod and reel since there are plenty of people who take more than the legal limits and fish with more poles that what the law states. The best thing would be for creel and size limits on catfish, I think we all agree with that. I know that would not solve all the problems, there would still be people with both rod and reel and trotlines that would take more than the limit, but it would be a start and I think would stop a lot of people from taking too many fish. I dont doubt the stories that you guys are telling about the trotlines its just I have never seen anything like that but if I had and had never done them myself the right way I would feel the same way you all do. Think about the way you all catfish, release the big ones or all of them or just keep a few small ones, take extra care of the big ones to make sure they are realesed in good shape now say I come along and see some guys cat fishing and keeping every one of them including all the big ones and I say that must be what all rod and reel fisherman do so catfishing with rod and reel should be illegal. Its just not right to group everyone into one group and say that something should be illegal because of the way some of the group act. I think we as sportsman, outdoorsman, fisherman, what ever you want to call us should all stick together and try to reach a common goal which I think we all have decided would be size and creel limits.


----------



## mrfishohio

Size & creek limits on all fish. By not having them, it gives the impression that some fish are worth less than others (worthless). That sets them up for abuse. Poaching is poaching & that's a crime. No limits on white bass can wipe out certain lakes, at least that's my theory on CC which used to be loaded. IN has a limit on them, and a size limit on eyes too. Also many states have closed seasons on certain species. Ohio has begun with site specific...Lake Erie (smallies) seasons, limited on eyes during the spring, too ? Anyway, as more & more are fishing (thanks to TV shows, etc) more folks will want a chance at bigger fish vs. eaters the DNR will change.
Eventually they will have to have limits. They could be high limits on some fish, but not unlimited harvest.


----------



## Fishman

misfit said:


> your comparison of that heritage to slavery though,is a bit of a stretch,and illogical.i think even you will agree on that one.


I thought the statement made perfectly good sense honestly, it may be been illogical in the sense that it didn't pertain to fishing, but it certainly pertains to the discussion of "they did it in the past, so we should be able to do it now." I just think at times that people are afriad of change, even it's for the better, and even if it negativly effects them.


----------



## twistertail

I agree with you in that sense but really you are comparing human rights to fish. I think everyone here is all for a change, size and creel limits on catfish.


----------



## misfit

jack,it wouldn't affect you if they did ban rod&reel anyway,since you can't catch them that way either   


> I tell ya what, if it was up to me..I would ban every method other than rod and reel to catch catfish...


tom,how can it make good since if it's illogical?  


> I thought the statement made perfectly good sense honestly, it may be been illogical


i know some people are afraid of change,but i also think some are afraid of things because they don't understand them,or never have done them.


> I just think at times that people are afriad of change,


 then again,other people just don't want to try to understand.
that said,i am 100% for size/creel limits on cats,and especially on blues and flats,which would be a change for the better,regardless of how one chooses to legally catch those fish.



> Just seems that a fish struggling on a line for hours wouldn't be good for it. Then one could say, what about the fish that are roped off overnight?


 jim,have you ever observed big flatheads roped off for hours?i've seen them lay all night,and very seldom move at all.they may sometimes react differently on a trotline,but don't think they would react much differently,for the most part.longer periods ,though may be quite different.


----------



## catfish_hunter

Ive been running trotlines for a number of years and I have never had a fish get tangled in hooks or anything like that, I think thats kinds far fetched...But It COULD happen...Im going to start fishing alot more with Rods than trot lines since I would like to start fishing some tourneys here and there, and I would also like to go out fishing with some of you guys...

The only thing that I have left to say about the whole trot line discussion is that people have been doing it for hundreds of years and there are still tons of fish to be caught...now days everyone thinks that if its not their way that it shouldnt be allowd...If its legal means then I have no problem with it...


----------



## mrfishohio

That's why I brought it up...._Just seems that a fish struggling on a line for hours wouldn't be good for it. Then one could say, what about the fish that are roped off overnight?_
Can't see that it would be a big difference, and I(we) know some guys who rope them & it doesn't harm the fish at all.  
So far as one getting all tangled, I heard that from a commercial fisherman on the Ohio River. I guess it would depend upon the size of the fish, anyway, he said he'd rather just net them, trotlines are too much work for him. I know in the Santee Cooper they run trotlines, saw plenty of them. Plenty of fish there too.


----------



## Fishman

misfit said:


> tom,how can it make good since if it's illogical?


I explained, but you cut the sentence off..... Illogical, pertaining comparing it to fishing.... but logical when comparing it change.



misfit said:


> i know some people are afraid of change,but i also think some are afraid of things because they don't understand them,or never have done them. then again,other people just don't want to try to understand.


I hope that wasn't directed at me, I've already explained to you that I've tried it while practicing C&R when I was a teenager. I'll never do it again either. It was terribly easy to catch catfish on a trot line, almost seemed to me the fish were drawn to it. With that much bait out there floating around and channel cats thrashing around... flatheads trying to eat the channels off the lines (no joke) it was like a proverbial smorgasbord of slaughter for a meathunter.


----------



## mrfishohio

Lets just all work together for a size & creel limit. A very simple one liner, something to the effect of:
Only 6 catfish per day (any legal species) taken by any means provided by law may be kept per day with only one 34" or larger may be harvested.

I'd explain why that would solve some additional problems, but in a nutshell, someone moving fish to a paylake (which is hard to prove unless caught at the paylake) would be in jeopardy of poaching if he has more than one 34" catfish. Yes, there's ways around it, leave them roped & take one at a time, etc. 
Mostly it would just be a good thing that would limit what is now unlimited. Theoretically one can keep 250 big 50 lb fish and not break any regulation so long as they aren't from a small 700 acre and under lake.
IMHO this is why catfish are not regulated, because there's such a difference of opinion on how & why to fish for them. Then it breaks down into channels vs. flatheads & most don't know what a blue looks like anyway. Even if they did, they don't know they are protected. Just keep it simple, 6 fish or 8 fish, etc with only one permitted 34" or over. 

What happens is everyone wants something different and nothing gets done. The bass anglers got together and set limits, and had limits increase in lakes like CC where it's a 15" limit now, etc. Most of them are C & R and most of the tournaments practice C & R. They had a plan & bass are protected.


----------



## misfit

> I hope that wasn't directed at me


 it most certainly wasn't directed at you personally.so why do you hope it wasn't directed at you?
it was a general statement not directed at anyone in particular.if you took it that way,you need to reread it.i said "some people".
in your post,you said "people"(all encompassing),but i didn't take it personally.seems you took my statement differently for some reason 

your comparison still makes no sense to me.as they say...........apples to oranges.
slavery was never,and will never will be acceptable in my eyes,and that fact will never change,because it is/was immoral.
trotlining and jugging,if done legally and ethically,are acceptable to me,whether or not i personally partake in those activities.and that wil never change.
as i've said before,i would welcome more regulation as to limits by any method,and hope to see that happen,but i will not "change" my belief that people have the right to carry on a tradition,which is their born right,and acceptable under the law.


----------



## TIGHTLINER

I've learned from the wise ones (flathunter, mrfishohio, katfish, doctor) to leave these sort of threads alone. To each their own, only in moderation.......TightLines!


----------



## Deadwood

mrfishohio 
Fish on !!




Join Date: Apr 2004
Posts: 2,714 
Trader Rating: (0) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lets just all work together for a size & creel limit. A very simple one liner, something to the effect of:
Only 6 catfish per day (any legal species) taken by any means provided by law may be kept per day with only one 34" or larger may be harvested.

I'd explain why that would solve some additional problems, but in a nutshell, someone moving fish to a paylake (which is hard to prove unless caught at the paylake) would be in jeopardy of poaching if he has more than one 34" catfish. Yes, there's ways around it, leave them roped & take one at a time, etc. 
Mostly it would just be a good thing that would limit what is now unlimited. Theoretically one can keep 250 big 50 lb fish and not break any regulation so long as they aren't from a small 700 acre and under lake.
IMHO this is why catfish are not regulated, because there's such a difference of opinion on how & why to fish for them. Then it breaks down into channels vs. flatheads & most don't know what a blue looks like anyway. Even if they did, they don't know they are protected. Just keep it simple, 6 fish or 8 fish, etc with only one permitted 34" or over. 

What happens is everyone wants something different and nothing gets done. The bass anglers got together and set limits, and had limits increase in lakes like CC where it's a 15" limit now, etc. Most of them are C & R and most of the tournaments practice C & R. They had a plan & bass are protected.
__________________

I tee totally agree...


----------



## Fishman

misfit said:


> it most certainly wasn't directed at you personally.so why do you hope it wasn't directed at you?


Because I had explained it to you via PM that I had infact tried it. Yet in your thread it seemed directed at me, as it was entangled in an extremely long paragraph aimed at me. Was worried you were gettin' forgetful


----------



## misfit

LOL


> Was worried you were gettin' forgetful


 no way jose  
i might be old and drifty,but my memory is still pretty sharp


----------



## Fishman

lol okay, just checkin!


----------



## Walter Adkins

I have set trout lines, jugs, limb lines and even caught a few cats on rod and reel. I just read all the posts with this thread again, long read. I have no problem with people using any legal method of catching fish. A point was made that fish will be stressed if they are on a hook all night. Did that need to be said. Put a hook in my mouth and pull I would be stressed from that point on. Then put me in a live well, basket, or on a stringer I would only get stressed more. Do fish and turtles die on trout lines, limb lines, jugs, live wells, and stringers; of coarse. Have I personally seen dead fish on all of these types of fish catching and holding, yes. Have I seen fish and turtles dead after only a short period (less than two hours) with these methods, yes. 
Now that we all know that a fish and turtle can die by these methods lets get to the point. A fish can die anyway you catch it and keep it. Is the death rate any higher by one method or another. Not from my experience. The real question here is how you like to catch your fish. We can cover up our opinions by claming that one method is more sportsmen like; one is traditional, and so on. My point is fish and hunt the way you want and be mindful of nature and what God gave us. Keep in mind that if you stand on the grounds that the DNR is all knowing and have set limits that are perfect they are just men and women.


----------



## mrfishohio

Okay, this looks like the thread that's never going to end. Since it came up & yes, I understand the context or "old heritage" vs. new conservative values. I say the analogy between slavery & trotlines is bogus or maybe a better word is *unfair*. While not saying it, it implies at one level if you are for trotlines, then you surely must agree with slavery. I guess someone who wants to control/eradicate a species like Asian Carp or cormorants might be compared to Nazi Germany...condoning genocide. Surely no one is for genocide (which "never again" is going on in Sudan right now & Rwanda 10 years ago) I'm not trying to start an argument, it's just an invalid comparison. Please don't comment about the travisty in Africa either, that would take us political & I'll yank this thread faster than you can mutter "Holy Smoke"
Please take a look at it with open eyes. We're all reasonably intelligent here, we can operate computers....
These things turn heated & emotions flare & next thing you know, someone is calling someone a name and friends are no longer friends and then someone gets banned for being passionate about their beliefs....
Can we all just get along??
The original topic was comparing trotline vs tournaments. Both take a toll on fish. I'd estimate more fish on a poundage basis die from tournaments simply because there are so many of them. I know some fish die, if not during, but after being released. Much care is taken to prevent this, but studies conclude it does indeed happen.
Tournaments are plentiful and because of the interest, have created an industry(TV programs, boats, tackle, etc) and many of the regulations protecting fish has come as a result of them. The point? As a direct result of the tourneys, water quality is up, regulations are in place and the overall fishery has improved.  If you look at the list of waters not to eat from, they are mostly "catfish" waters, not the bass lakes...coincidence? I think not.
So if anyone fishes, somewhere, sometime a fish is going to die, so does that make us a terrorist?? I know I've killed plenty by accident, I get a gill hooked hybrid striper on a big jig or spoon at times. They engulf it and then become bleeders. I've seen catfish go belly up at times too, after a hard fight, not often, but it has happened to me. I'm not a terrorist or pro slavery either. I am pro creel and size limits on all fish. Maybe high limits, like 100 bluegills or 50 carp, but some sort of restriction.
That's where the energy needs to be spent, not debating a topic where in the end, we have to agree to disagree. Proper regulations for cats, one 34" or larger with a creel size of 6 or 8 fish would make a level field so that overharvest by any method would cease by law abiding sportspeople.
Assume the position, back away from that keyboard.  Are you carrying WMD in your box & boat?? *LOL*


----------



## rustyfish

Well as a young pup (20) who has, untill the last few years, crush almost every fishing law in the book, im fine with jugs and lines being used as a food source. I dont use them but it just because id rather have the pole in my hand

First of all, i just want to express my feelings about the fact that you are allowed by law to keep fish. It seems that alot of people on here do not know that. This C&R thing is a nice idea to save the world, and i do it *when i catch somthing i dont feel like keeping.* When our lakes an streams start to become so damaged that we should not keep fish, then the ODNR will let us know, that is what they are there for. Know i know some guys that keep every fish they catch and they dot even know why they ae keeping them, i dont like that. But if a guy want to go catch some channel cats on a jug or line and eat them then that is fine he has the right. But jugs are not any part of game fishing. I love to eat fish, so people say go to the store and buy fish instead of eating the ones that i want to catch. But the fact is that the oceans are in alot worse shape than our inland waters. 

So when i post a pic of a fish, you can ask
where i caught it
what i caught it on

But dont want to hear 
i hope it was C&R
Was that C&R?
did u let it go?

I let alot of fish go and i eat alot of fish and which i decide to do with each fish is up to me


----------



## catfishhunter33

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
:B


----------



## rustyfish

"i like your candidness"

Well after looking up candidness in the dictionary, i thank you (i think). 
yep thats me im one big candid ball of candidness. lol

And i was not trying to insult in any way anyone who practices C&R. If it gets bad in the future we might have to switch to c&r only, but not yet. I let most of the big fish i catch go. But if a man wants to keep an 8 lb. bass or a 20 lb. catfish, then that is his right. But i can not see any reason to leave a fish on a hook for hours of you are not planing to eat it. And that goes for people who let there poles sit in a holder for hours with the drag set just enough so that it does not get pulled in, and then go do something else for and hour. Just to come back later and real in a half dead fish and let it go. And if you do C&R and this means you are fishing just for sport then why dont you pinch your barbs down, it is so much better for the fish. And i think that the number of fish you loose will be any more than the number of fish you would have killed due to swallowed and bad hook sets. 

But i think that this might not be an issue for long. I dont think people are going to be fishing in the future like they have in the past. Most of the peole i fish with are older than me, and allot of my freinds my age dont want to go. And in twenty years i do not think the same percentae of 40 yr olds in my generation will be fishing as much as the 40 yr olds are today. But this is just my guess but i cant prove it any more than i can prove that the Steelers are gonna win the super bowl next year. We will just have to wait and see. To me fishing should be the only sport that does not want attention. Sure rapala want it to but the fishermen dont, less atention = less presure = better fishing.


----------



## flathunter

> When our lakes an streams start to become so damaged that we should not keep fish, then the ODNR will let us know,


I doubt that very much..It is up to us to practise wise use now, to prevent extinction in the future.


----------



## mrfishohio

> When our lakes an streams start to become so damaged that we should not keep fish, then the ODNR will let us know, that is what they are there for.


The ODNR is there to enforce the laws on the books...period. They don't make the laws. There is fisheries & management who make recommendations for creel & size limits. Dept of water and/or health has to do with the safety and consumption warnings. Several years ago they said they were stopping testing of fish as it was too expensive & all we would have would be old recommendations from previous studies. I don't think they knew mercury was such a threat then (2-3 years ago) which is a big deal now.

That's what I say about cigarettes, if they are ever found harmful, we can count on the Dept. of Health to ban them..  
Just playing dude.

They do have a list...Click here.


----------



## rustyfish

Yea i was not even gonna get into the polution problems, which is why i dont even worry about people keeping to many fish and comercial fishermen. It seem like a waste of anger when we are turning our fish into toxic wast dumps. It is getting to the point that it is gonna be to dangerous to eat game fish due to the fact that they eat thousands of small fish in a lifetime, and each of these small fish have picked up toxins. It starts to add up.


----------



## Fishman

mrfishohio said:


> Okay, this looks like the thread that's never going to end. Since it came up & yes, I understand the context or "old heritage" vs. new conservative values. I say the analogy between slavery & trotlines is bogus or maybe a better word is *unfair*.


I purposfully choose something that was questionable morally, because that way people would actually read it and think about it, aposed to using something that lacked strength, like "back in the old days we only bathed once a month!, but now ...."

We can all let that go now, I'm glad people at least read it  




mrfishohio said:


> We're all reasonably intelligent here, we can operate computers....


I could have soooooo much fun with that!  I've ran my course here though, _I'm probably done._


----------



## misfit

> "back in the old days we only bathed once a month!,


 yep,that one's right too.but nowadays,i have running hot and cold,so it's twice a month  



> I could have soooooo much fun with that!


 that was the first thought that entered my mind too,lol.
seems we actually do sometimes think alike


----------



## katfish

Rick

We recently got carpet in our bathroom.


I liked it so much I ran it on up to the house!


----------



## misfit

lol,robby.i ain't got that far yet,but i did finally get carpet in my boat


----------



## mrfishohio




----------



## mrfishohio

Fishman...key word..._reasonably_  Yeah, I knew it would warrant a chuckle as opposed to a snarl  *lol* ( now that's funny if you see the irony)
Anyway, I used to use the slavery argument at the last job I got fired from. (Them) We've been doing it this way over 50 years....
(Me) Well things change, they used to allow slavery....
I had to become self employed after that 



> it's twice a month


 Yeah, yesterday & tomorrow


----------

